# Emergency need to make 2k in 20days



## Raisedbywolves (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm brand new lyft driver in Minneapolis that needs to drive only this month. I need to come up with 2k quickly for emergency situation but have no desire to be long term driver. I live in DT. I have a 2008 hyundai...how likely is that I can make $2k in 20 days here in mpls. Is this realistic? Please help me I'm in a bad situation and need this 2k. I'm willing to drive any day any time even work all 7 days.

But I'm a blond petite female 22 yrs old so I know I need to be super careful. I'm actually kind of afraid but I have to come up with 2k or my life will turn upside down. Is it realistic???

Please advise me. What's the best times, areas etc? Thank you so much!!

Ps. I hope posting this twice is not a violation of terms.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Raisedbywolves said:


> Hi, I'm brand new lyft driver in Minneapolis that needs to drive only this month. I need to come up with 2k quickly for emergency situation but have no desire to be long term driver. I live in DT. I have a 2008 hyundai...how likely is that I can make $2k in 20 days here in mpls. Is this realistic? Please help me I'm in a bad situation and need this 2k. I'm willing to drive any day any time even work all 7 days.
> 
> But I'm a blond petite female 22 yrs old so I know I need to be super careful. I'm actually kind of afraid but I have to come up with 2k or my life will turn upside down. Is it realistic???
> 
> ...


You really should sign up with Uber as well and run both apps to increase your odds of reaching your goal. Be sure to take advantage of any possible sign-up bonuses that may be offered in your area, don't just sign up for free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raisedbywolves said:


> Hi, I'm brand new lyft driver in Minneapolis that needs to drive only this month. I need to come up with 2k quickly for emergency situation but have no desire to be long term driver. I live in DT. I have a 2008 hyundai...how likely is that I can make $2k in 20 days here in mpls. Is this realistic? Please help me I'm in a bad situation and need this 2k. I'm willing to drive any day any time even work all 7 days.
> 
> But I'm a blond petite female 22 yrs old so I know I need to be super careful. I'm actually kind of afraid but I have to come up with 2k or my life will turn upside down. Is it realistic???
> 
> ...


Well Little Red Riding Hood . . .
The Wolves didnt teach you Budgeting ?

You should be able to make$2,000.00 in 20 days.
Even with an 11 year old Hyundai.

If the car holds up.

Even wolves bury bones for lean times.

_( p.s. - contact Sad Uber)

I am a Nairobean Prince who must get my treasure out of the country . . .


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

2000 in 20 days is easy. Putting in 10 hours each day for 20 days straight. If you average 10 dollar per hour. You should make at least 100 a day. Since you put yourself in a situation that required 2k in 20 days. You will have to set every aside and work, work, work. It's a sacrifice. You should also have new signup bonus if you use a signup code/referral. So you will make extra.

Since you are new in minneapolis. Just start and take any trip. Get that money rolling in. There's no secret. Only thing you have to look out for is if there is any event. You want to be there when it ends and before it start.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brought to you by Uber Fables.

Of course
Wolves
When they are Hungry

Often send out a female in Heat
To Lure back a Male dog

For the PACK TO EAT.
( wolves & the " Brothers"
Got colors ?)


Good Luck " Raised by Wolves".

" There's a Crack in Everything
That's how the Light Gets In"- Leonard Cohen


----------



## Raisedbywolves (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey guys thank you so much for all your suggestions!

I do want to clarify something though, I think a lot of replies are based on the assumption I will driving uber too but I'm not. Because I only got approved for Lyft as of now. So strictly speaking about lyft earning potential is it possible to make $2K in minneapolis driving only lyft and accepting ONLY 4.8 stars passenger's as alot of you advised??

PS. For those of you saying I am troll or that i shouldn't be in a situation where I need money this quickly then all I can say is I'm happy for you that you have such a great, well planned, no emergencies type of life! I aspire for that but not there yet. I found out just 45 days ago that I needed to come up with this by 25th of this month and I got 2 temp jobs right away along with dropping my classes to part-time to raise the money but realized half way through that there was no way in hell i could raise it using the methods I was using. Thanks

Ps. Hahaha the guy above me is hilarious! Awesome lyrics! You're sweet sweet guy. Thanks #blow kisses


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Apply for Uber too.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Surprised no one has suggested that you better sell weed to your pax if you want to hit that number.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Surprised no one has suggested that you better sell weed to your pax if you want to hit that number.


We wern't asked for advice on that.
Or pole dancing . . . . .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

with uber and lyft its very possible i strongly suggest you make 150 a day the first week you need to money very badly. with lyft alone you will not make the 2k with uber alone you can make the 2 k. use both. if this money is needed this badly why not work at a club? work there for a few weeks and quit.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Raisedbywolves said:


> I do want to clarify something though, I think a lot of replies are based on the assumption I will driving uber too but I'm not. Because I only got approved for Lyft as of now. So strictly speaking about lyft earning potential is it possible to make $2K in minneapolis driving only lyft and accepting ONLY 4.8 stars passenger's as alot of you advised??


In my area, if you're just doing Lyft, it would be very hard to meet your goal, as the ratio of Uber/Lyft is about 9:1. I don't know the Minneapolis market-Lyft _may_ be much more popular. Is there any way you can clear up whatever is stopping you getting approved by Uber?


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

If you log on Lyft 20 hours per day you will meet your goal. Be careful and be strong young grasshopper


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just sell your ass it’s about the same job both get you screwed


----------



## Kable (Oct 19, 2017)

So if U were fat and had weave U would not need to be careful


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Not just what you make it's what you save. I'd seriously consider asking family or friends for a loan also.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Newbie will get few extra pings, and few good runs to start
If slow, sit at the airport , you will still make some $$$
Tell passengers you are just starting out- keep driving till you are tired , start at 4 am at the airport... put destination" airport"and start driving towards airport early morning


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

One thing you also have to consider....depending on your mileage, you'll be putting about 15% of your earnings back into the gas tank.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Raisedbywolves said:


> Hi, I'm brand new lyft driver in Minneapolis that needs to drive only this month. I need to come up with 2k quickly for emergency situation but have no desire to be long term driver. I live in DT. I have a 2008 hyundai...how likely is that I can make $2k in 20 days here in mpls. Is this realistic? Please help me I'm in a bad situation and need this 2k. I'm willing to drive any day any time even work all 7 days.
> 
> But I'm a blond petite female 22 yrs old so I know I need to be super careful. I'm actually kind of afraid but I have to come up with 2k or my life will turn upside down. Is it realistic???
> 
> ...


I assume you'll take this the wrong way, but if you want to make that type of money, wear very tight clothes and be a tad flirty.

We guys are pigs and will tip a good looking girl more than they deserve.

Keep a sweater in the car for when you pick up women. Unless you're driving in an area populated by lesbians, that is.

Sorry. But that is how the world works. Notice that there aren't many ugly female anchors on cable news...


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

$2000 in twenty days is $100 a day. That is probably the most common daily goal among ride-share drivers. It is very doable. Earning consistency can be an issue, so don't quit when you hit $100 in a day if you see an opportunity to make more. Good luck.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Apply for Uber too.


Clearly your not ready hwr post...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Fritz Duval said:


> Clearly your not ready hwr post...


The what thewhat


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> if this money is needed this badly why not work at a club?





Y0d4 said:


> Just sell your ass it's about the same job both get you screwed


OMFG guys, how rude and crude can you guys possibly get? As soon as you see "female" you automatically think we're ****s for sale.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> OMFG guys, how rude and crude can you guys possibly get? As soon as you see "female" you automatically think we're ****s for sale.


How did I miss that ugggghhhh


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

You should be able to realistically hit your goal, if you're willing to put in 10-14 hours a day, every day.

Some days the $$ will come easily, and other days you'll have to grind it out, but clearing $100 a day shouldn't be too hard.

I would recommend that if you meet your goal early on a given day, to quit and take a break for that day. This will help on the days you really have to go the distance with a 12 hour day, and help you from getting burned out.

As others have said... I would get on with Uber if you can. Lyft alone will be trickier, but in a big market like Mn, I would think, still doable.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> You should be able to realistically hit your goal, if you're willing to put in 10-14 hours a day, every day.
> 
> Some days the $$ will come easily, and other days you'll have to grind it out, but clearing $100 a day shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> ...


Nah this is poor advice. If she's doing well on a given day, keep going to make up for the dry day that might be tomorrow.

Sorry, didn't know I was responding to Jesus is Lord, though. You must know more than anyone with that kind of name.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

First of all ..come up with a sad pathetic story to tell passenger. It will earn you more tips. Second..take every ride. Drive till you make $300 everyday for 7days or $150 day for 2 weeks. Make sure to start early 6am for commutters times.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I hear the good ones can make $2000 in one night in certain industries. If my world was turning upside down and I had a decent pair of knockers, I know where id be going for quick "emergency" cash...



Fozzie said:


> OMFG guys, how rude and crude can you guys possibly get? As soon as you see "female" you automatically think we're ****s for sale.


I'm no hhypocrite. If I were a female with a good looking pair, I'd use everything my mama gave me to make the most money possible. Shame is for poor people and strippers can make good bank.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> OMFG guys, how rude and crude can you guys possibly get? As soon as you see "female" you automatically think we're ****s for sale.


No. She mentioned "22 years old", "petite" and "blond". She (if she is a she, we can be anything we want to be on the internet) is clearly fishing for an idiotic white knight to gift her $2k. Otherwise, how is that information relevant to her situation? How does being 22 years old, petite and blond mean that she needs to be more careful than someone who isn't 22 years old, petite and blond?

She's clearly trading on her sexuality in her original post.

The fact that she's now AWOL suggests that she did indeed find her white knight. As we all know, there's no shortage of suckers on this site.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> No. She mentioned "22 years old", "petite" and "blond". She (if she is a she, we can be anything we want to be on the internet) is clearly fishing for an idiotic white knight to gift her $2k. Otherwise, how is that information relevant to her situation? How does being 22 years old, petite and blond mean that she needs to be more careful than someone who isn't 22 years old, petite and blond?
> 
> She's clearly trading on her sexuality in her original post.
> 
> The fact that she's now AWOL suggests that she did indeed find her white knight. As we all know, there's no shortage of suckers on this site.


I'm with him.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Stories, gosh darn it!!!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> No. She mentioned "22 years old", "petite" and "blond". She (if she is a she, we can be anything we want to be on the internet) is clearly fishing for an idiotic white knight to gift her $2k. Otherwise, how is that information relevant to her situation? How does being 22 years old, petite and blond mean that she needs to be more careful than someone who isn't 22 years old, petite and blond?
> 
> She's clearly trading on her sexuality in her original post.
> 
> The fact that she's now AWOL suggests that she did indeed find her white knight. As we all know, there's no shortage of suckers on this site.


I have to admit I hadn't noticed that and it reads like an ad


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

No guys she put that description to say driving till 3am, picking up drunks is not such a great idea. Which will of course limit her income for safety reasons. It's what a lot of US women think about.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> No guys she put that description to say driving till 3am, picking up drunks is not such a great idea. Which will of course limit her income for safety reasons. It's what a lot of US women think about.


Anyone can be safe at any time of the day or night as long as they know how to hold themselves and they carry some sort of bludgeoning weapon in their driver door pocket. As a female car tech, I'm genuinely insulted for the female sex when other females talk about the gender like we're all made of glass.

I think even more sickening is that she probably woo'd someone into gift-wrapping her that cash by acting like the damsel in distress.

This is why women can't have nice things.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Sign up for Uber too... _but don't expect to get activated in 2 weeks...
_
Uber is slow AF to process backgrounds. They might have it done so the last few days you can run both U&L. But don't count on it. At the least it will be there for you in case you run into similar situation again.

Crap, realised this is old thread. Wonder if she made her goal?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> No guys she put that description to say driving till 3am, picking up drunks is not such a great idea. Which will of course limit her income for safety reasons. It's what a lot of US women think about.


If that were the case then why not just say that she's female and leave it at that. Why the seemingly unnecessary physical descriptors? Do women with brown hair, red hair or any other color of hair not have to be careful at 3am, or is it just blonde- haired women who are at risk? Is it the case that only 22 year old women are in danger at 3am, and not 32, 42 or 52 year old women? What about women who don't have a petite build? Can they drive at any time without fear of drunks?

Now, I'll be the first to say that it sucks and it's wrong that women who drive ride share can expect regular harassment, unwanted sexual advances and real danger in ways that most men cannot imagine (yes, we all face some of this, but not nearly to the same extent).

However, this is still the internet and we have the right to be skeptical when someone's only posts are about needing money in a hurry for an emergency and they're unnecessarily providing descriptions about their physical appearance.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> If that were the case then why not just say that she's female and leave it at that. Why the seemingly unnecessary physical descriptors? Do women with brown hair, red hair or any other color of hair not have to be careful at 3am, or is it just blonde- haired women who are at risk? Is it the case that only 22 year old women are in danger at 3am, and not 32, 42 or 52 year old women? What about women who don't have a petite build? Can they drive at any time without fear of drunks?
> 
> Now, I'll be the first to say that it sucks and it's wrong that women who drive ride share can expect regular harassment, unwanted sexual advances and real danger in ways that most men cannot imagine (yes, we all face some of this, but not nearly to the same extent).
> 
> However, this is still the internet and we have the right to be skeptical when someone's only posts are about needing money in a hurry for an emergency and they're unnecessarily providing descriptions about their physical appearance.


Give me a break. Can we stop making simple questions into nefarious posts. It's tiresome.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> Give me a break. Can we stop making simple questions into nefarious posts. It's tiresome.


Its not nefarious. Its an observation. And its so typical an occurrence that its sickening.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Well coming from DC, I wouldn't want to have to work for a goal like that here because I know for sure that Lyft is slower in the burbs where I live and slightly slower in DC than Uber. Like Uber I can still count on a late night pick up from a grocery store or restaurant in the burbs during weekday as things wind down. With Lyft only hope is to be in the middle of DC or just in a very lucky spot where a last person needs a ride. Otherwise after peak/rush hours Lyft dies pretty hard.

Maybe you'll have better luck and since your goal is just to make money, you can just hope that whatever you do pick up is lengthy and gets you money.



dctcmn said:


> No. She mentioned "22 years old", "petite" and "blond". She (if she is a she, we can be anything we want to be on the internet) is clearly fishing for an idiotic white knight to gift her $2k.


TBH I didn't really get that vibe at all. I don't see what's so out of place about the thread.

I wouldn't be surprised if a young girl did say those things just to be worried about their situation. If she had blabbed on about how she used to do modeling or likes to show cleavage then yeah sure maybe get more cynical. She's posted specifically here and in the Minneapolis thread so I assume she's pretty legit. Not like she's just throwing these topics any old place like a pure desperate person.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> Give me a break. Can we stop making simple questions into nefarious posts. It's tiresome.


If these past few years have taught us anything, it's that we should trust everything we read on the internet and not apply any amount of critical thinking to it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Z129 said:


> $2000 in twenty days is $100 a day. That is probably the most common daily goal among ride-share drivers. It is very doable. Earning consistency can be an issue, so don't quit when you hit $100 in a day if you see an opportunity to make more. Good luck.





Raisedbywolves said:


> Hey guys thank you so much for all your suggestions!
> 
> I do want to clarify something though, I think a lot of replies are based on the assumption I will driving uber too but I'm not. Because I only got approved for Lyft as of now. So strictly speaking about lyft earning potential is it possible to make $2K in minneapolis driving only lyft and accepting ONLY 4.8 stars passenger's as alot of you advised??
> 
> ...


--------

You had 45 days to get the money together and now at 23 days you are panicking ?? 
If you have never done Ride Share before -- it will be difficult. This work is not a easy as you think.

You will have to earn $2,667 to make the $2,000 plus $30 per day for gas and hope your car hold up.
IMO --- Pretty close to impossible and you certainly will have to take EVERY ride. You want to take 4.80 rated paxs only -- ????

I suggest you take out an installment loan and then drive ride share to pay that off. Whether you credit rating is good or bad, there are companies that will loan you money. The way you want to earn this money by driving will put too much stress on you.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LA and Miami are probably 2 of the only places I know of where you'd want to feasibly try to complete this goal and have like actual days off to yourself to recoup. Anywhere else that isn't in those areas or somewhere around those areas sounds like you'll have to live in your car to maybe make it.

Especially if you're not doing Uber which is at least in DC/surrounding burbs, more busy rider wise than Lyft. There's no way I would even try this where I live without having both Uber and Lyft apps on at the same time. Like if you basically work 20 days straight and half live in your car, you might get it with just one rideshare app. If you burn out and need a day or 2 off at all you're probably near out of luck.

Just don't want you to be a news statistic if the Lyft gods don't line up rides for you well enough.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Updares? How did you do?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

easy peazy


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Op, if you had come here before you signed up you could have gotten a referral bonus by doing a certain amount of rides in 2 months. 

It’s not impossible, how are you doing so far. I needed an extra 1k in like days, for an emergency that came up. So I’m not going to sit in judgement. It happens.

I have a regular job also. Working 8 hours and then driving another 6 after, grinding it out. Do as much as you can and then reach out to family, get extensions on other bills, apply for a new credit card, payday advances, the pawn shop to help get close to that amount. You have no life till you get passed this, just do it. 

It’s not easy but rideshare is the best side hustle out there.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> No. She mentioned "22 years old", "petite" and "blond". She (if she is a she, we can be anything we want to be on the internet) is clearly fishing for an idiotic white knight to gift her $2k. Otherwise, how is that information relevant to her situation? How does being 22 years old, petite and blond mean that she needs to be more careful than someone who isn't 22 years old, petite and blond?
> 
> She's clearly trading on her sexuality in her original post.
> 
> The fact that she's now AWOL suggests that she did indeed find her white knight. As we all know, there's no shortage of suckers on this site.


----------------

There are so many "odd" post on this forum, I had not thought that it might be a scam. I don't think a Lyft/Uber driver forum is a good place to look for people with extra money. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------
> 
> There are so many "odd" post on this forum, I had not thought that it might be a scam. I don't think a Lyft/Uber driver forum is a good place to look for people with extra money. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


True, but there are plenty of lonely, socially inept men on this forum (and driving ride share in general) who would love to rescue a damsel in distress. This forum is prime hunting territory for that type of thing.

Also, just because they posted here, it doesn't mean that they're not also posting elsewhere.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I agree with those who think she's working this board for a sugar daddy. I was surprised when she didn't say something about idiot's suggestions that she use her body to make money. She didn't gawk at all. Maybe men don't understand, but just because you have breasts doesn't mean you will lower your standards and self esteem and use them to make money. And that's how it is for women with morals and high standards, even medium standards... If you men think it's nothing to use your body in a way that is often considered degrading, then you just don't get it.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Surprised no one has suggested that you better sell weed to your pax if you want to hit that number.


Sounds like fraud. Careful


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I agree with those who think she's working this board for a sugar daddy. I was surprised when she didn't say something about idiot's suggestions that she use her body to make money. She didn't gawk at all. Maybe men don't understand, but just because you have breasts doesn't mean you will lower your standards and self esteem and use them to make money. And that's how it is for women with morals and high standards, even medium standards... If you men think it's nothing to use your body in a way that is often considered degrading, then you just don't get it.


-----
Yep !! Well said. Thank you. Actually, most men don't get it anyway but we just have to keep trying.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I agree with those who think she's working this board for a sugar daddy. I was surprised when she didn't say something about idiot's suggestions that she use her body to make money. She didn't gawk at all. Maybe men don't understand, but just because you have breasts doesn't mean you will lower your standards and self esteem and use them to make money. And that's how it is for women with morals and high standards, even medium standards... If you men think it's nothing to use your body in a way that is often considered degrading, then you just don't get it.


TBF it is the internet so I wouldn't count out meeting one of the rare women that don't have problems with it. Plus quite a few of the girls I've met have told me they used to strip just to make ends meet. It's not the best as far as morals/ethics, but it is a reality especially for younger girls.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I was young and broke, very broke, and I found other work. I don't shame women for doing it, I agree that some may find it necessary in their lives, such as to support their children. But I object to men on here automatically suggesting to a 22 year old woman in need of some money that she degrade herself. It really assumes that she'll never amount to anything.....imagine if she wanted to become a judge or elected official later in life, she probably couldn't if she had stripped or something similar. And it'd be a lot of men screaming that she wouldn't be fit for office, too.....


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Did she owe money to a bookie or something worse? Need the backstory. Making $100 a day possible. Making $100 a day profit not. Gas, insurance, wear and tear on vehicle and since you'll be out 16+ hours a day, you'll "eat up" even more or your $100 a day of your goldmine winnings. I suggest you run to your nearest McDonald's and hope for the best blondie. You'll thank me later.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I was young and broke, very broke, and I found other work. I don't shame women for doing it, I agree that some may find it necessary in their lives, such as to support their children. But I object to men on here automatically suggesting to a 22 year old woman in need of some money that she degrade herself. It really assumes that she'll never amount to anything.....imagine if she wanted to become a judge or elected official later in life, she probably couldn't if she had stripped or something similar. And it'd be a lot of men screaming that she wouldn't be fit for office, too.....


---------------
Just a thought but there are other "highs" women experience when doing exotic dancing.
That is the power over the men watching her. Being able to manipulate and control them. Having the attention, romantic or otherwise, of multiple men is a ego boost for any women.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

That is seriously romanticizing the profession. I can imagine a $1500 an hour escort getting a control thrill, but not your typical stripper who is getting $1 bills shoved into her panties in some disgusting, dark building in a seedy part of town by gross men. If that woman gets an ego boost then it's only because men have taught her that her body is something that defines her.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TDR said:


> Sounds like fraud. Careful


It's only fraud if you fail to deliver said product after the sale!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> It's only fraud if you fail to deliver said product after the sale!


Ok time to fess up guys!

Which one of you losers got scammed for 2 large thinking you were gonna get lucky with a "Damsel in Distress saved by Sugar Daddy" scenario? LOL


----------

